# Replacing my sub



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in the process of selling my pb10 and just wondering if there are any Canadian DIY'ers who sell to the public. My budget should be about $1000 cdn....pending the sale of my sub. Living here has some benefit but buying subwoofers is not one of them. I'm aware that Svs as an option but I really don't want to drop $1600 the pb12 plus or more on the ultra and the pb12 is not much of an improvment IMO. So am I grasping at straws here or is this a viable option?:gulp:

Thanks, Bill....:bigsmile:


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, are you asking if there are diy'ers here at HTS that will build and sell a sub for you? Specifically, north of the US border?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

ironglen said:


> Hey, are you asking if there are diy'ers here at HTS that will build and sell a sub for you? Specifically, north of the US border?


This is possible. Ive started doing it for people in the UK, and I only charge for the cost of the materials.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Not quite a DIY'er technically, but have you thought about Funky Waves? I believe they are in Canada and fairly well thought of.

http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_15_1


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

ironglen said:


> Hey, are you asking if there are diy'ers here at HTS that will build and sell a sub for you? Specifically, north of the US border?


In a roundabout way, I am...:T. With my budgeted plan I feel the closer to my location the better...considering the weight and cost of shipping I would really love if there where some local guy/guys I could use. I would really love to avoid duty or unforeseen charges attributed to buying stateside...although if push came to shove?:R


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Although not retail, you might find a HTS diy'er in your area that might be interested in building for a little coin; I just did a search for ontario in the hts search and it came up with new members from ontario (seems common to have a title such as 'new member from ontario':heehee: ) If they don't show up replying to your thread, you might pm them.


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Moonfly said:


> This is possible. Ive started doing it for people in the UK, and I only charge for the cost of the materials.


 Free labor....wow...:clap:



snowmanick said:


> Not quite a DIY'er technically, but have you thought about Funky Waves? I believe they are in Canada and fairly well thought of.
> 
> http://www.funkywaves.net/catalog.cfm?item=fw_15_1


I've looked through some of his work and like it very much, but British Columbia is 
quite a ways from here.


ironglen said:


> Although not retail, you might find a HTS diy'er in your area that might be interested in building for a little coin; I just did a search for ontario in the hts search and it came up with new members from ontario (seems common to have a title such as 'new member from ontario':heehee: ) If they don't show up replying to your thread, you might pm them.


I don't mind paying for all the labor and maybe by saving on some shipping charges I'd use that money into building a better sub. I am handy around the house but I never built anything like this and I don't have all the required tools.

Thanks guys and regards, Bill...


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

FYI Shipping within Canada is quite resonable, especialy when the shipper has a discounted rate, depending on the size/wieght. Even from coast to coast.:wave:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd suggest you get a cabinet builder to build you the Kappa box and then mount that Infinity 120.9 driver in it. Maybe with a better sub you'll be able to make the playoffs next year. :R
k 
Glad to hear you are looking to upgrade. With Andrew's cut sheet and the cad drawing any cabinet builder could easily handle it. Just give a couple them a ring and I bet they'd be eager for some quick cash. I know there are a couple of builder online, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Just a follow up here... I've sold my pb10 and I've been in contact with Nathan regarding a new sub. Looks like I'll be ordring the FW12x but it will be fitted with a AE av12x to fit my budget. 

Just wanna say thanks to those who responded and I'll post some pics upon completion.

Regards, Bill...:R


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

AE drivers are nice drivers. Looking forward to the pics and the thoughts you have on the completed sub once you have it setup and run in properly :T


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are some pic's of my sub. Final testing is being concluded by Nathan and it could out as early as Monday....I'm stoked and just wanna say thanks....again.
PS: I really enjoyed dealing with him...but he probably got tired of my noob questions:nerd:.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

billy p said:


> Here are some pic's of my sub. Final testing is being concluded by Nathan and it could out as early as Monday....I'm stoked and just wanna say thanks....again.


Nice looking sub.


----------



## billy p (Dec 19, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> Nice looking sub.


Missing that thanks button...so thanks....:heehee:


----------

